# Guten Win-7-Patch für Underground 2



## thoast3 (4. August 2014)

*Guten Win-7-Patch für Underground 2*

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich habe vor kurzem das geniale Rennspiel "Need for Speed Underground 2" auf meinem Knecht mit Windows 7 Professional installiert. Leider stürzt es sehr häufig ab, obwohl ich schon diverse Patches versucht habe.
Kennt jemand einen guten Windows-7-Patch für Underground 2? Und könnte derjenige auch einen Link hier rein posten?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Galford (4. August 2014)

*AW: Guten Win-7-Patch für Underground 2*

Ich glaube es hilft einen anderen Kompatibilitätsmodus auszuwählen. Versuch es mal mit "Windows Xp Service Pack 3". Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte ich das auch immer eigestellt, und blieb vor Abstürzen verschont.

Wenn das nicht hilft: vielleicht mal einen älteren Grafik-Treiber probieren?

Ansonsten natürlich das Spiel auf die aktuellste Version patchen, aber das hast du wohl schon gemacht.



Edit: Okay, hab mal etwas im Netz gesucht und das scheint nicht bei jedem zu helfen. Probieren kann man es ja trotzdem mal. 
Ich mach mich mal daran es bei mir wieder zu installieren (Win7 64 Bit)


----------



## NyUyN (4. August 2014)

*AW: Guten Win-7-Patch für Underground 2*

Hey, du hast in deinem Post schon die Fehlerursache stehen. Du hast den neuesten Patch installiert, und mit eben diesem läuft das spiel nicht mehr rund. Du musst auf v1.0 bleiben. Dann läuft es wie es soll, nebenbei kannst du mit uniws.exe (Widescreenpatch) in zb. 1440p und 16:9 spielen, mit nfsu2_profile_creator das Startauto ändern und kannst bei Dragozools Texturpaket (NFS UG2 Textures Mod V2.0 By Dragozool) mit besseren Texturen spielen. Nebenbei gibs auch ne Kantenglättung ENB, damit kannste auch noch AA erzwingen.

Ich spiels auch zuzeit und hatte damals auch das Absturzproblem deshalb weiß ich das. Die Controllerunterstützung funzt selbst ohne XPadder sogar mit einen XBONE Controller.

MFG


----------



## Galford (4. August 2014)

*AW: Guten Win-7-Patch für Underground 2*

Nun, ich habe gerade das Spiel ca. eine halbe Stunde mit Patch 1.2 gespielt und keinen Absturz. Merkwürdig. Aber gut, eine halbe Stunde ist nicht repräsentativ. Wüsste aber nicht, dass ich früher je mit Patch 1.2 Probleme hatte.


 Edit: Bevor ich mich hier ausklinke.

 Ich habe über den Grafikkartentreiber extrem hohe Kantenglättungsmodi angewählt und ja damit stürzt das Spiel auch bei mir regelmäßig ab. Danach hab ich es zurückgesetzt und nur AF auf 16x eingestellt, und es scheint wieder stabil zu laufen. Welche Rolle der Patch 1.2 jetzt nur wirklich spielt, will ich nicht mehr beurteilen. Ich klinke mich also hier aus, und warte gespannt darauf wie ihr das Problem löst.

 (Mit Most Wanted hatte ich nie Probleme, auch nicht mit div. Texturmods wie dem von Dragozool, Modern Rock Port oder Project HD.)


----------



## NyUyN (4. August 2014)

*AW: Guten Win-7-Patch für Underground 2*

Bei Most Wanted (erstes Release) habe ich auch ab und zu Abstürze, nur leider konnte ich die noch nicht beheben. Eventuell hilft dort auch zurückpatchen. Ich erinnere mich noch dass ich nach der C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86) installation deutlich weniger Abstürze hatte.


----------



## thoast3 (5. August 2014)

Hmmm, total ungepatched lief's ca. 30 Minuten, bis Underground 2 sich aufgehangen hat... Werde jetzt mal den Kompabilitäts-Modus ausprobieren.
Edit: Heute lief's 1 Stunde, bis ich es beendet hab. Einfach ungepatched, diese komische "Vollbild"-irgendwas ausgeschaltet, der Rest der Grafik auf ultra gestellt. Hat echt Bock gemacht 
Edit 2: Es läuft und läuft und läuft...


----------



## NyUyN (7. August 2014)

*AW: Guten Win-7-Patch für Underground 2*

Supi, freut mich.


----------

